# article



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/06/20/realestate/20epa.html?hpw


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I get google alerts and am seeing several articles like this every day. Like this one, not all statements are correct, but at least someone is getting the word out!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

I did a bid the other day, the house was built in 1948, I told the HO I would not be able to bid the job. He was surprised to find out what I knew about the new EPA laws... I warned him that the cost of painting his house will most likely increase beyond just a standard paint job. His response was simply furthering his research.


----------



## dubinpainting (Feb 16, 2010)

I did my first LEAD test on a exterior window the other day It came back RED! The HO wanted a re-paint I told him $900.00 per window. He has two kids, and I have a 17 month daughter so I felt I did the right thing. I dont think he will go with me for that price he might as well just replace the windows.


----------

